# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل الشيخ الددو قال ان علم مفردات اللغة يدرس قبل علم النحو ؟

## محمود الشرقاوي

هل الشيخ الددو قال ان علم مفردات اللغة يدرس قبل علم النحو ؟

نرجو التوضيح اكثر 
وكيفية دراسة هذا العلم قبل علم النحو .

وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

هذا العلم مع الأسف لا يكاد يدرس على الإطلاق !! والله المستعان .
وأنا لا أدري ما قاله الشيخ، ولكنه إن كان قد قاله فهو سليم له وجه.

فإن المعروف أن دراسة الجزئيات تكون قبل دراسة الكليات؛ لأن تصور الجزئيات أسهل من تصور الكليات.
صحيح أن الجزئيات لا يحاط بها، ولكن ليس المقصود الإحاطة بالجزئيات، وإنما المقصود دراسة قدر لا بأس به منها بحيث يكون للطالب ألفة بكلام أهل العلم، وبكلام العرب، ويسهل عليه بعد ذلك فهم القواعد النحوية تطبيقا على كلام العرب.

وإنما يُغفل كثير من الطلاب هذا العلم لأنهم عرب في الأصل، أو لأن لغتهم الأصلية هي العربية، فيكون عندهم أصلا قدر لا بأس به من المفردات العربية الصحيحة، وكذلك قدر جيد من التراكيب المسموعة.
ولكن الحقيقة أن هذا لا يمكن الثقة به؛ لأننا بعيدون جدا عن لغة العرب الأصلية، ويكثر في كلام الناس الأخطاء اللغوية في المفردات وفي التركيب أيضا.

والمتبع عند أهل شنقيط في ذلك - والله أعلم - البدء بنظم فصيح ثعلب لابن المرحل.

----------


## خليلُ الفوائد

بارك اللهُ فيك يا أبا مالك .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

[فائدة]
ذكر فضيلة الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبوزيد في "حلية طالب العلم" في الفصل الخاص بـ : "كيفيّة الطلب والتلقّي":
(... وفي لسان العرب: العناية بأشعارها كالمعلقات السبع، والقراءة في "القاموس" للفيروزآبادي رحمه الله تعالى).اهـ.
فتعقبه فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى في "شرح الحلية" بقوله: (ومراجعة القاموس هو الأصوب من قراءته ...).اهـ.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ومراجعة القاموس هو الأصوب من قراءته


لا يكفي طالب العلم _والله أعلم_ مراجعة القواميس والمعاجم عند الحاجة بل لا بد له من قراءة أحد المعاجم سردا من أوله لآخره وباقي المعاجم يقتصر على مراجعتها عند الحاجة
وذلك أن العلوم الشرعية محتاجة للعلوم اللغوية _ومنها المفردات_ ابتداء لا عند الحاجة ليورثه النظر فيها علما يضبط له فهمه ونظره في النصوص 
فتحصيل هذا العلم الموروث من مجموع النظر في علوم العربية لا بد منه للناظر في النصوص الشرعية 
أما من طلب رتبة الاجتهاد المطلق فأظن أن السيوطي اشترط فيها حفظ القاموس للمجد وفاتني موضع كلامه الآن
ما رأيكم أدام الله فوائدكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من أراد قراءة معجم سردا فلا أظن يصلح له قاموس المجد؛ لأمور كثيرة منها الاختصار الشديد، واختلاط الصحيح بالضعيف، وكثرة ما فيه من غريب اللغات ونادرها مما لا يحتاج إليه طالب العلم.
وأفضل ما يمكن أن يفيد طالب العلم في هذا الباب ابتداءً: (مختار الصحاح)، و(المصباح المنير).

وأما اشتراط السيوطي للمجتهد المطلق حفظ قاموس المجد فلا أظنه يوافقه عليه أحد.

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

للفائدة هذا هو نص كلام الشيخ الدوو " يقول الشيخ حفظه الله والرابع والثلاثون  " سلسلة مستقلة وهي علوم اللغة وهي كثيرة منها علم المفردات اللغوية وبعده علم النحو ثم علم الصرف ثم علم البلاغة ثم علم الاشتقاق ثم علم الشعر ثم علم العروض والقوافي ثم علم الانشاء ثم علم الادب ثم علم الهجاء والخط وانواع الخطوط ثم علم الحساب الفلكي ثم علم الحساب الرقمي " .اهـ

اما بالنسبة لمسالة قراءة او مراجعة المعجم فان لي تجربة متواضعة احب ان يستفيد منها الجميع .

كنت قد بدات بالفعل في قراءة احد المعاجم الميسرة وهي المعجم الوجيز فاذا ما صادفتني كلمة جديدة او غريبة او ما شابه ذلك قمت فالتقطتها في كشكول الفوائد المنتقاه القسم المخصص لعلوم اللغة وهكذا ولكن للاسف لم يبقى في ذاكرتي شئ وساذكر السبب لاحقا .

ثم قمت لفترة اقرا من اساس البلاغة للزمخشري – ولابن حجر تهذيب له ليتني اجده - وافعل معه مثلما فعلت مع المعجم الوجيز ولكن للأسف ايضا الذاكرة لا تحتفظ بشئ من هذا ولا ذاك .

واعتقد ان السبب في ذلك ان الذاكرة تحفظ الفكرة ذات المعنى ولا تحفظ الكلمات المجردة 
مثال 
ذهب ......... محمد .......... الى .......... المدرسة............ مبكرا ......... ولم ........ يعد ........  الا ..... بعد ........ العصر .

هذه الجملة بهذا النحو شاقه جدا في الحفظ على الذاكرة ولكن  هكذا 
ذهب محمد الى المدرسة مبكرا ولم يعد الا بعد العصر .
اعتقد ان سهلة وميسرة وهذا هو السر في علم القراءة السريعة .
وتطبيق هذا الكلام على الموضوع ان الذاكرة ستكون حتما عاجزة عن الاحتفاظ بهذا الكم الكبير من الكلمات التي لا يوجد بينها في الغالب أي ارتباط كما اسلفت في المثال يعني ان الكلمة الواحدة المجردة وان كانت تدل على معني في ذاتها ولكنها لم تحفر لها مكانه في الذاكرة لأنها لم تعط للذاكرة فكرة مستفزة .

ولذلك لي فكرة تجمع بين كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين والشخ بكر ان يقرا المعجم لمرة وفي اثناء هذه المرة نلتقط الفوائد والكلمات الانيقة الفريدة الغريبة في كشكول الفوائد – ولعل هذا كما اشار الشيخ بكر هو الذي جعله ينتقى الفاظا في كتاباته تكون غريبة تحتاج الى معجم فعلا لفهمها  - ثم بعد ذلك يكون المعجم للمطالعة .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

لابن حجر رحمه الله ( غراس الأساس ) وهو ليس اختصارا لأساس البلاغة، ولكنه انتقى منه ما ذكره الزمخشري من المجاز وما شابهه فاقتصر عليه؛ لأن كتب اللغة استوفت الكلام على الباقي.

وأما ما ذكرته من أن ذاكرتك لم تحتفظ بشيء مما قرأته، فأحب أن أوضح لك بعض الأمور:
- أولا: علماء الذاكرة يقولون إنه لا يلزم من وجود الفهم وجود الحفظ، فالإنسان يفهم ما يقرؤه ولكنه ينساه بعد ذلك، وهذه طبيعة البشر.
- ثانيا: قد تكون نسيت كثيرا مما قرأت، ولكنك لا تستوي مع من لم يقرأ مطلقا؛ لأنك قد اكتسبت ملكة، ولعل أذنك تميز جرس الكلمات وتتذكرها بسهولة عند مراجعتها، وهذا أفضل من لا شيء.
- ثالثا: ينصح أهل العلم بحفظ المختصرات؛ لأنها تكون كالأصل الذي يبني عليه الطالب ما يحصله بعد ذلك من علم، فيسهل عليه حفظه واستحضاره، أما قراءة المطولات ابتداء فعادة تكون متبوعة بالنسيان.
ففكرة طلب العلم عند كثير من الناس تتخذ الصورة الخطية: خطوة ثم خطوة وهكذا؛ وهذه فكرة خاطئة جدا.
والفكرة الصحيحة لطلب العلم هي الصورة الشجرية؛ تضع البذرة التي تصير شجيرة ثم شجرة متوسطة ثم شجرة عظيمة.
وينظر هنا لمزيد الفائدة:
http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1042

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل على هذا التوضيح .
اما قولك "
- ثالثا: ينصح أهل العلم بحفظ المختصرات؛ لأنها تكون كالأصل الذي يبني عليه الطالب ما يحصله بعد ذلك من علم، فيسهل عليه حفظه واستحضاره، أما قراءة المطولات ابتداء فعادة تكون متبوعة بالنسيان.
ففكرة طلب العلم عند كثير من الناس تتخذ الصورة الخطية: خطوة ثم خطوة وهكذا؛ وهذه فكرة خاطئة جدا.
والفكرة الصحيحة لطلب العلم هي الصورة الشجرية؛ تضع البذرة التي تصير شجيرة ثم شجرة متوسطة ثم شجرة عظيمة.

فلا ادري علاقتها بكلامي فانا لم اتعرض لطريقة الطلب ارجو التوضيح لو سمحت .

مع العلم ان هذا هو توقيعي في ملتقى اهل الحديث
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/profil...=editsignature

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل

المقصود أن الطريقة المتدرجة في طلب العلم هي التي تثبت المعلومات، وتجعلها راسخة في الذهن.

فلو افترضنا أن شخصا ما يحفظ مثلا مختار الصحاح، أو المصباح المنير، فسيكون من السهل عليه أن يقرأ تهذيب الأزهري أو لسان العرب ويستحضر كثيرا مما فيه؛ لأن عنده أصلا يبني عليه، أما إذا كان يقرأ ابتداء من غير أصل راسخ عنده، فسيكون ما يقرؤه كالنقش على الماء.

وقد يقال: إن حفظ مختار الصحاح أو المصباح المنير أيضا صعب لأن فيهما بعضَ الطول، فالجواب أن نقول: لو أن شخصا ما يحفظ فصيح ثعلب ( وهو صغير جدا ) فسيكون من السهل عليه استيعاب مختار الصحاح أو المصباح المنير، وقراءتهما بسرعة واستحضار كثير مما فيهما، فهذه الطريقة المتدرجة هي التي تساعد على الاحتفاظ بالمعلومات.

ولذلك مثلا يظن بعض الناس أن ( البدء بالآجرومية ثم قطر الندى ثم ألفية ابن مالك ) أو نحو ذلك هو مضيعة للوقت واستهلاك للزمن فيما لا يفيد !!
وهذا فيه نظر واضح، فالتجربة أثبتت أن الذي يطلب العلم بهذه الطريقة المتدرجة يحصل أسرع وأرسخ ممن يدخل مباشرة في الألفية مثلا أو في المطولات.

( تنبيه ) لم أر توقيعك يا أخي الكريم، فيا ليتك تعطيني رابطا لإحدى مشاركاتك.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

كلام صحيح في الجملة ، وتوضيح ذلك بمثالين:

المثال الأول: أن الفصاحة قبل البلاغــة.
المثال الثاني: أن البلاغـة قبل علم المعاني.

فالأول: المتعلم يحتاج إلى معرفة الفصيح من كلام العرب لكي يتمكن من تطبيقات البلاغة ، ذلك أن البلاغة هي مطابقة الكلام الفصيح لمقتضى الحال. فمن لم يكن عنده القدر الأدنى من الفصيح لم يكن قادراً على البلاغة.


الثاني: من لم يكن بليغاً لم يكن قادراً على تطبيق استعمالات علم المعاني لأن المعاني هي الكيفية التي يعرف بها مطابقة الكلام الفصيح لمقتضى الحال. 

فالأصل الأول كما ذكرت هو التعرف على الفصيح ، أي المستعمل المشهور في خطاب العرب من الكلام والكلمات...من فاته ذلك لم يحسن ما بعده مما يعتمد عليـه.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

...ومن الكتب التي انتفعت بها في هذا المجال - على إختصاره فكيف بالأصل ؟  - كتاب "قطوف الريحان من زهر الأفنان شرح حديقة ابن الونان".

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

بل انت شيخنا واستاذنا وانا لست شيخا ، اسال الله ان يسترني بستره في الدنيا والاخرة .
وياليت تتفضل علينا يا شيخ بوضع منهجية لطلب هذا الفن - ولو فيها غلاسة ستفهمني ان كنت مصريا - نريد الاشارة الى الكتاب اين مكانه سواء مطبوع او مصور او حتى على الشاملة لاشتياقي لتعلم هذا العلم .
بالنسبة لتوقيعي فهذا نصه " لم اشعر اني طالب علم حتى بدات في حفظ المتون فالحمد لله اشعر الان ان طريقي في الطلب واضح فهذه نصيحتي اخي لن تنال العلم الا بالحفظ فالحفظ الحفظ . 
الاخ عبد الله الشهري : لو تتكرم بوضع رابط للكتاب للكتاب الذي اشرت اليه او رفعه ان امكن لاني بحثت عنه كثيرا ولكن للاسف لم يفلح بحثي .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

والله يا أخي الكريم
لقد قرأت توقيعك هذا قبل أن أعرفك، وهو أفضل توقيع قرأته في حياتي، وقد توقعت أنك تقصده عندما أشرت إلى توقيعك.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

لقد بحثت عنه على الشبكة فلم أجده. ولكني طرحت موضوعاً في ملتقى أهل الحديث ووضع بعض الإخوة رابطاً للقصيدة المشروحة. ولكن جربت الروابط ووجدتها لا تعمل. لكن عليك بما اقترحه الإخوة. ابدأ بإدامة النظر في مختار الصحاح مثلاً ، فهو مناسب جداً. والبدائل - ولله الحمد - أكثر نوعاً عدداً. 

قبل الختام ، هذه كلمة نفسية تحقق ما نقلته عن الشيخ الددو وتؤكد عليه :

((..فالمرتبة الدنيا من الكلام هي التي تتعلق بوضع الواضع ، ثم مايزال يتدرج من بنية الكلمة إلى أواخرها حتى يصل في كماله وارتقائه إلى البلاغة وعلومها من معان وبيان وبديع ، فكما أن الإنسان خلق ناقصاً وأعطى القدرة التي يرتقي بها إلى الكمال ، كذلك الكلام يبدأ بألفاظ وضعها علماء اللغة ، لتدل على معانيها المحددة ، ثم تتدرج من لغة إلى تصريف إلى نحو حتى تصل في النهاية إلى السنام والذروة فتكون الكلمة الفصيحة والعبارة البليغة..)) [1]=======================
[1] من مقدمة المحقق لكتاب "الإشارات والتنبيهات في علم البلاغة" ، محمد الجرجاني ، وهو مستفاد من كلام المصنف نفسه ص3-4 : ، يقول فيه :((..والطبيعي مقدم على الاختياري ومَعلم له ، فالرتبة الدنيا تتعلق بالواضع ، والثانية بالتصريفي ، والثالثة بالنحوي ، والرابعة بصاحب علم المعاني ، والخامسة بصاحب علم البيان ، والسادسة..الخ)).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وكما قال الناظم:
وقدم الأول عند الوضع .................. لأنه مقدم بالطبع

----------


## عبد فقير

انى أحبكم فى الله

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

شيخي الفاضل ابا مالك كم اسعدني تعليقك على توقيعي ، ياليت تتفضل علي انت او شيخنا عبد الله الشهري بوضع منهجية لهذا الفن .

مع العلم اني بدات بالفعل في قراءة نظم فصيح ثعلب لابن المرحل - كما اشرت حضرتك -ولكني لا احفظ النظم بل اكتفي بالتقاط الكلمات والمفردات ثم استخرج الخلاصة فقط فهل هذا المنهج سديد ام لا ؟

طلب اخر : حملت نظم موطاة الفصيح ولكن للاسف بدون مقدمة الشيخ محمد الددو ارجو توفير هذه المقدمة ان امكن وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو الخيرات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : لو سمحتم لي : أنا متحصل على الماجستير في علم اللغة والدراسات القرآنية ، ولم بدأت أقرأ للشيخ محمد محمود شاكر ، والشيخ أبو موسى في البلاغة ، وووو وغيرهم ، أسقط في يدي فخلت نفسي في مفازة خلوا من كل زاد حاشا كتاب الله الذي هو معجم من لا معجم له ، وأما كلمة الشيخ الددو صحيحة فنحن اليوم نحتاج إلى تعلم العربية على وجه يفتح لنا أبواب الفهم الصحيح لكلام العرب ، فعليك بكتاب الله فاحفظه غيبا ، ثم اقرأ من كتب اللغة وحواشي العلماء كل ما تقع عليه يدك واهتم بالتفاسير خاصة تفسير الطبري ، ولا تنزعج إن لم تحفظ ولكنّ الترداد يهبك الحافظة والفهم معا ، وقد أفادك الشيخ بما قال ، وأسال الله أن يعلمنا ، ويفتح لنا .

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أشكركم حقيقة على هذه الفوائد الرائعة , وأخص بالشكر أخي الكريم ثم الحبيب ثم العزيز أبو مالك العوضي

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء , موضوع قيم بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم

وما رأيكم بحفظ مقاييس اللغة ككتاب مهم في معرفة تصريف الكلمة؟

----------


## أبو سعيد الحميري

كلامك ياشخنا أبامالك في نهاية الحسن 
قد مررت على بعض الدواويين وبعض كتب الغريب ولا أحفظ شيئا إلا ماندر
لكن إذا مرت الكلمة على الأذن أميزها تمييزا لم يكن عندي من قبل ولله الحمد
وتكرار كتاب الله يفتح أبوابا من الخير لاحصر لها
وأقتراحك أخي أمجد جميل لأن الكتاب فيه شبه حصر لطرق الكلمات
أحبكم في الله أدعو لأخيكم يفح الله عليه

----------

